# Printing Latex Grip on Socks



## Joeyheisman1919 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello,

I know there are other forums on Nike elite socks, and all over printing on socks. I didn't find the answer to my question. My question is whether there is way to print on socks using latex (or silicone) based ink to have a grip on them using dye sublimation or heat press. Tried screen printing to no avail, I need them to reach the edges of the sock. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## OVG (Feb 17, 2014)

Sounds interesting, anybody had luck with this?

I think it could work with screen printing if you found the right ink/silicone to use.

Maybe could work with a transfer or molded piece that was attached to the sock with a really good adhesive or ultrasonic welding.


----------

